# Redfish Flies



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Got an assortment of redfish flies FS in the classifieds if anyone is looking to stock up for the fall.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2001817


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Those look like great flies. I'll be heading back to Texas very soon and we'll talk again.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks PR! Yeah whenever you get back just let me know and I can set you up.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Flies are sold, thank you for the interest. I may have more at a later date.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice looking flies. I've found simple patterns and spoon flies work well too, redfish have poor eyesight.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

RUFcaptain said:


> Nice looking flies. I've found simple patterns and spoon flies work well too, redfish have poor eyesight.


I completely agree with simplicity in redfish flies. In my opinion, any more than about 3 different materials in a fly and you're tying it for your appeal. Doesn't mean it won't catch but may not be necessary.

Now spoon flies are just one fly that I don't tie or fish. I know they're incredibly effective but those little leader f**kers can keep to themselves haha. I also don't enjoy the way they tend to waffle when casted. To each his own though.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

The only spoon fly I use is the Horbey version.


----------

